

Ask HN: Etherpad like whiteboard? - codedivine

Is there a free web based real-time shared whiteboard? Or does some desktop IM client have this? Or some other tool you recommend?
======
rektide
Ah! One of my favorite topics!

Inkboard was a fork of inkscape that was an experimental collaborative
whiteboard. It uses XMPP, and some pieces of it were merged into Inkscape
proper well after the fact.

Coccinella is a perl/tk IM client that uses XMPP to do whiteboarding.

------
JacobAldridge
I haven't used Vyew in a while, but found it useful. Seems to fit your
criteria for free, web-based, and real-time.

<http://vyew.com>

------
jasonlbaptiste
Check out dabbleboard.com Zohair, the founder, is a regular here and is making
an awesome product.

------
dwc25
Is the use case actual drawings/diagrams here? We use EtherPad for any and all
traditional text white-boarding.

------
codedivine
Thanks for all the responses!

~~~
ScottWhigham
FYI: Instead of writing a "Thank you", it's generally a common courtesy here
to upvote. You can do both, of course.

